# [Solved]x2goclient: no such table

## grooveman

Hello.

I'm having difficulty with my x2go client, which used to work a few merges ago.  

I'm getting a pop-up window that says:

```
Connection failed DBD::SQLite:db prepare failed: no such table: sessions at /usr/lib64/x2go/x2gosqlitewrapper.pl line 467.   Can't call /usr/lib/64/x2go/x2gosqlitewrapper.pl line 475.
```

Which is not really what I'm after here.

I had x2goclient-4.0.3.1, but have also tried 4.0.3.2.  I have the same issues.  It ried running;

```
x2godbadmin --createdb
```

Which seemed like it did something (no errors, anyway), but I still get the above error every time I try to connect.  I ran it as root, and as my user.

I even added my user to the x2gouser group.  No dice.  It fails in exactly the same way regardless of whether I am root or my user.

Like I said, it has been doing this for a while now (few months), but I was hoping that something would update in all my "emerge world"s and it would address the issue.  No dice, and it is causing me quite a bit of inconvenience now.

Thank you for your help.,

-G

----------

## grooveman

Ok... I needed to run the "--createdb" on the server machine... duh.

----------

